# Hello! ...er...again, I suppose?



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm not really new here, but it's been so damn long since I posted here that I may as well be!

My name's Seamus (or Chris, I go by both), and I've been a barista since '07. I've meandered through the industry up here in the North and have found myself helping to set up, and now to run, a dedicated filter bar on Newcastle's Quayside. We operate on the first floor of a design shop called Whosit and Whatsit, and it's the first coffee job I've had in years where I've been genuinely excited to go to work.

Aside from work, I used to run a blog called Third Wave UK, which unfortunately petered out as my passion waned. Now, my passion has matured, my perspective changed and my experience shaped me, so I have set up a new blog; Forty Six Coffee. The idea is to move into YouTube and Instagram video before the end of September/start of October!

Anyway, it's lovely to be back, and I really look forward to getting to know you all! Any questions, I'm more than happy to help where I can!

Cheers,

Seamus.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,

Welcome back. Nice to hear you're doing something that you're enjoying - makes everything a little easier.

I can't see your new blog on the Tapatalk app it says: "so I have setup a new blog;" and nothing after. It seems to be a bug sometimes with links but if you could try again? (Signatures also don't show on the app)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Welcome back. Looks like your new blog doesn't exist but the old one has been updated? I'm getting "

fortysixcoffee.wordpress.com doesn't exist"


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Link is fixed! Cheers guys; forgot the blog is under FortySixBlog, not coffee. Grrr... But sorted now. Ta guys!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Seamus was one of the old gang - and joined in the very early days of the forum when there were about 6 of un talking to each other online.

11500 later and here we are - Nice to see you back online Chris (aka Seamus)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome back Seamus


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Good to be back


----------

